# Yanakie locale blotched bluetongue



## chrisso81 (Jan 22, 2011)

Visited the parents the other day at Yanakie (just outside Wilsons prom) and found this guy basking on the side of the road. He/she was in fantastic condition, no ticks or mites that I could see, all toes etc. The interesting thing and you can see it in the pic was that it had seemed to flatten its body vertically to catch more sun. Cool.


----------



## reptilife (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice pic. My blotchies flatten them self in an odd way like that too.

None of my other Tiliqua species seem to do it....


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, I've never kept any blotched and I've never seen that kind of flattening. Cool pic.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks really funny.
Almost like a sausage.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

My alpines do that every time they go outside for some sunshine. They'll flatten their bodies at an angle so they can optimise their heat intake. I should get a pic of them doing it one day if I remember.


----------

